# Die korrekte Breite/Höhe eines Bildes wird nicht erkannt.



## Rilly (15. Apr 2008)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich habe da ein Problem und sehe die Lösung nicht.
Ich rendere ein PDF und speichere die einzelnen Seiten als jpg in einen Ordner ab.
Hier kann ich auch noch definieren ob die ganze Seite oder nur ein Teil der Seite als jpg gespeichert wird. 
Danach wird mir das Ergebnis angezeigt, hierzu rufe ich das als Imageicon auf.


```
String comp = compare_pfad + "\\" + dateiname;
ImageIcon a = new ImageIcon(compare);
int breite = a.getIconWidth();
int hoehe = a.getIconHeight();
```
Beim ersten Aufruf funktioniert alles auch super, aber wenn ich beim nächsten Aufruf nur einen Teilausschnitt abgespeichert habe, (welcher als jpg auch die richtige Höhe/Breite aufweist) wird immer noch die Höhe und Breite des ersten Durchgangs ausgelesen.
Der oben gezeigte Code wird bei jedem Durchgang aufgerufen.
Muß ich hier das Verzeichnis bei jedem Durchgang irgendwie aktualisieren?

Viele Grüße
Rilly


----------



## Beni (15. Apr 2008)

Benutz die Klasse ImageIO um Bilder einzulesen, ImageIcon benutzt meines Wissens einen Cache.


----------



## Rilly (15. Apr 2008)

Das ist des Rätsels Lösung, so funzt es.
Danke


----------

